# Bobcats season evaluations



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Give your season grade for each player on the Bobcats and an explination of the. I guess we should just go with the team we finished with so use this list.

15 Alan Anderson 
23 Derek Anderson 
7 Primoz Brezec 
13 Matt Carroll 
20 Raymond Felton 
24 Othella Harrington 
5 Walter Herrmann 
1 Ryan Hollins 
22 Brevin Knight 
42 Sean May 
0 Jeff McInnis 
35 Adam Morrison 
50 Emeka Okafor 
43 Jake Voskuhl 
3 Gerald Wallace


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Guess I'll start. This will probably be pretty long

15 Alan Anderson- B
He was great down the stretch playing very well but he did this exact same thing last year so I'm not getting my hopes up and he might not even make the team next year. He's always injured too and we have enough of those kind of players on our team

23 Derek Anderson- B+
He didn't necessarily play really well but he did a great job with Matt Carroll mentoring him. He says he wants to play 2 more seasons but I'd prefer giving him an assistant job and seeing how well he does

7 Primoz Brezec- D
I know it wasn't all his fault because how tired he was from the WC but besides a few games Primo sucked this year

13 Matt Carroll- A 
He was a great roleplayer and in January he was our go-to scorer, played really well, and led us to a couple victories. Love how he came out of nowhere and worked hard to get where he is 

20 Raymond Felton- B
Felton was great at times but other's he was downright horrible. BK not being there much might have affected him but he'll at least have to improve his field goal percentage

24 Othella Harrington- C
He's fat and doesn't do anything but foul. He didn't play much though so there's not much to say about him

5 Walter Herrmann-B+
If it weren't for how bad he was at the beginning of the season he'd deserve an A. He was great the last 20 games or so

1 Ryan Hollins- C
I love it when he plays because he brings so much excitement but he's just not ready. He walks at least once every time he plays. That athleticism is amazing though and he needs to get minutes at some point. He probably should have stayed in the D league longer

22 Brevin Knight- C
Injuries killed him this year. He was good the last 15 games or so playing alongside Felton. We just can't keep using that lineup and he has to know by now that he's lost the starting job

42 Sean May- C
Same as BK. May was great when he played double-double threat every game he just misses 20 games between every game he plays. HAS to lose weight this off season or do something that lets him play more

0 Jeff McInnis- B-
Hasn’t done anything since BK has come back I guess we could re-sign him for cheap but he’s not going to get any playing time and I’d rather develop a 3rd point guard then let an old one sit the bench

35 Adam Morrison- C
3rd overall picks shouldn’t suck and this one does. People have been too hard on him but he hasn’t played well in a long time.

50 Emeka Okafor- A
If he doesn’t miss those 10 or so games in a row we would have been contending for a playoff spot but he was great this year and is a DPOY candidate but our record will more then likely take his chances away from him. He needs to go back to Hakeem Olawjawon’s camp like he has the past 2 summers and keep developing his post moves. He had a nice bank jumper at the beginning of the season that just kind of disappeared

43 Jake Voskuhl-B
His hustle comes in handy and he filled in well enough while Okafor was out but he just isn’t that good and if Hollins can improve next year he should take his minutes

3 Gerald Wallace- A
Take away the injury that wasn’t his fault other then him jumping to high and he’d have averaged 20 ppg. Have to re-sign him at any costs if we don’t we’re basically rebuilding for another couple years


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The more I think about the more questions we have about this roster.If we can count on Walter Hermann to play great ball then we have too many forwards.Really hard to believe you are going to consistently get that sort of production.Right now it's hard to even guess what you get from Brezec(if we re-sign him),May or Morrison.May could turn out to be one of those guys who is never healthy and/or just can't stay in good playing shape.Brezec just never got his footing this year and was almost worthless because of fouls as well.


----------

